# Pilote imprim. HP Deskjet 710c /os 9 (8)



## marssb (2 Février 2006)

j'ai  une imprimante HP Deskjet 710c que je voudrais installer sous mac 9,sur un G3
Je viens de visiter la page de HP concernant les drivers et elle ne propose aucun drivers Mac.
savez vous ou je peux le trouver?
 ou que faire? 
peut être existe t il un sous linux? j'ai pas réussi à trouver 
merci
marcelle


----------



## marssb (2 Février 2006)

en fait c'est sous mac 8
merci 
marcelle


----------



## golf (2 Février 2006)

Effectivement, pas de pilote Mac Os en vf !

Ni us non plus.


----------



## marssb (3 Février 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, pas de pilote Mac Os en vf !
> 
> Ni us non plus.



  alors ca veut dire pas de solution ! ! ! !


----------



## Tchet (3 Février 2006)

marssb a dit:
			
		

> alors ca veut dire pas de solution ! ! ! !



http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=158311
@+


----------



## marssb (4 Février 2006)

excuse, mais la question du drivers est caduque
Il n'y a pas de port parallèle sur les G3. J'ai confondu avec le port SCSI 
:rose: j'ai l'air d'une idiote ! ! ! ! :rose: 
alors oubliez ma question, merci à tous  
marcelle


----------

